# on BSD, Linux AnyIP feature.



## latwe (Nov 7, 2022)

Hello, I tried too many times. I'm tired please help me.

In Linux below setting up and ping to random all address working well. BUT ?  In  FREEBSD not working.  All times "Operation timed out " error..


```
ip -6 route add local 2001:9bb:b272::/48 dev lo
ip -6 addr add 2001:9bb:b272:5d9d:ae76:adab:86fa:d729/64 dev eno1 # primary ipv6 address

ping -6 2001:9bb:b272:ce29:7af8:2da:abcd:abcd # THIS RANDOM ADDRESS (from 2001:9bb:b272::/48).
```


Another my topic: https://serverfault.com/questions/1106883/freebsd-bind-non-local-ipv6-address


----------



## tanis (Nov 11, 2022)

As far as I know there is nothing similar supported in FreeBSD. Just read man ifconfig and I can’t see anything like this. Anyone else?!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 12, 2022)

```
ifconfig lo0 inet6 ::2
ping -6 ::2
```


----------

